# Problems with the New TE Revolution digital display



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I have just purchased the New TE Revolution to program into one of our new battery-cars. After reading the manual, 
I start the process of linking the controller to the receiver circuit board. I turn on the controller,









press the menu button, scroll-down to assign functions,









then this happens, the screen goes dark and I can't get it back to the main menu without powering down the unit waiting five minutes and starting all over again.
I called Aristocraft this afternoon but they had no answer. But here's the weird thing, I can turn the unit at the 45 degree angle and still view the options.









Does anyone have any suggestions before I return it.

Thank for your help,
Rick Isard
Cordless Renovations


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The circuit that controls the LCD viewing angle appears to be screwed up.

No answer. No answering machine/service either?


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Del, 

Thanks for your help...I'll give aristocraft another call tomorrow before I ship it back. 

Rick


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I've found they don't much answer the answering machine. Keep trying till you get a person. That might take a few tries this time of year.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You found the "secret decoder" setting. You use that when you absolutely, positively don't want anyone knowing what trains you're controlling.  Lewis says "Be sure to drink your Ovaltine." (Sorry, one too many times watching "Christmas Story" this year.) 

Seriously, hope you get it sorted out. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll agree with Del, the LCD refresh circuitry is bonkers. It could be a flaky connection to the lcd, or an actual failure. 

My guess is that it is in the connection to the LCD, most everything is in the microprocessor and the LCD driver IC's 

Just send it back for repair, save time. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree with Greg. When I first received mine there was known power issues that aristo was not too happy about. But they replaced mine no questions asked. Best of luck! I LOVE MY TE Revo! and i know you will too!


----------

